# Material and task organization



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm going to need two of those boxes. One for official jobs with all the same stuff you have , and one for ACME that has self tapping tec screws for the grounding, (for when I'm in the mood to bother grounding anything)..........


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I use the Stanley stackable boxes. In small and large sizes. That in addition to their rolling carts and my tool bags, I have TONS of stuff all organized and some not.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Most of my stuff is out in the open in bins in my van, I have a very large shelf just for Eurobins. I have 3 organizers to hold smaller stuff like 8-32 screws and all the small crap like that. Various screws and stuff, from KO seals to ground screws. 

Then I have 3 task specific organizers.

One is for panel changes, this is a full size organizer. Connectors, wirenuts, staples, noalox, handle ties, screws, colored tape, etc. All the small stuff needed when changing a panel.

A smaller organizer is for straps. I have Romex straps, BX straps, then 2 sizes of midget straps for GEC's. I also keep both wood screws and Tapcons in here. I find this very useful when doing a service upgrade and leave it with the guy changing the panel in case he needs them too.

Then I have a really small organizer, kinda like the one in your picture, for lighting. Screws, nuts, balls, straps, and all kinds of adapters and threaded tubes. 

For everything else, I use a Husky tray to take the tools and material that I will need for the task. I keep everything open on my shelves so I can grab it easily.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> I've been able to come up with some good ideas from the members on this forum. Namely organization and storage methods. In our trade parts are numerous and time and organization are paramount between profit and a bad day! Here are some ways that I stay organized for tasks at hand (I'm also waiting for a lady I'm working for to get off the phone! ). If this subject has been discussed before...my apologies.
> Today I'm installing a fan. I normally don't need this box but keep it close by. In it is a 10/24 tap and 10/24 screws in different lengths. Those two items alone have caused many headaches when not available.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice little set up but then again I have always been a proponent of a small box. I use several Stanley bin boxes and a stack of Klein drawer boxes to organize various items.


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

Doesn't arranging organizer boxes for specific tasks lead to almost inevitable shortages without an obsessive watch over inventory? I'm thinking where the same parts used across several organizers which may be easily overlooked when you're restocking.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Palm said:


> Doesn't arranging organizer boxes for specific tasks lead to almost inevitable shortages without an obsessive watch over inventory? I'm thinking where the same parts used across several organizers which may be easily overlooked when you're restocking.



Nice sig line.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Palm said:


> Doesn't arranging organizer boxes for specific tasks lead to almost inevitable shortages without an obsessive watch over inventory? I'm thinking where the same parts used across several organizers may be easily overlooked when you're restocking.


That same mentality is the reason why I see so many vans with crap thrown all over the floor.

You need to have discipline. Keep your stuff neat and stocked properly. I don't consider it obsessive, I consider it a part of the job. And it ends up saving time and money in the long run.

It sucks doing it at the end of the job when you want to get home, which is why I always go to the truck early the next day and do all the work then. The day after a service or panel upgrade I'll spend 10 minutes in the van, 20-30 seconds of that time will go towards refilling the organizer I have for panel changes.


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

Does anyone find it works better to keep large organizers arranged by part, with mostly empty, smaller organizers for tasks to be loaded as needed?

That way, when you're looking for inventory to replenish, the rare bits running low in the task organizer don't distract you from the more common items.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

hackwork said:


> then i have 3 task specific organizers.
> 
> One is for panel changes, this is a full size organizer. Connectors, wirenuts, staples, noalox, handle ties, screws, colored tape, etc. All the small stuff needed when changing a panel.
> 
> ...



View attachment 87721


View attachment 87729


View attachment 87737


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

That last box is the money maker. All the odds n ends that you need to make a job complete in one trip. Funny, I have nearly the same setup even down to the ideal nuts and 3m oranges.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Same organizers as Hax :thumbsup:, but one for romex, one for mc cable, one for 1/2" emt, one for wiremould.......~CS~


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Same organizers as Hax [emoji106], but one for romex, one for mc cable, one for 1/2" emt, one for wiremould.......~CS~


I have the same set up in my rigid stackable "pro organizer".
Once I restock it I will post pictures. 


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> I have the same set up in my rigid stackable "pro organizer".
> Once I restock it I will post pictures.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Are those organizers Husky that have metal latches?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I wanna say black and yellow is stanley...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I wanna say black and yellow is stanley...


I have Stanley and the latches are plastic and the weakest link in the box.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't know.... I've never been wrong before, especially on the internet.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Could these actually be it? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/stanley-fatmax-organiser


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Could these actually be it?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/stanley-fatmax-organiser


Those look awesome compared to the version I have, they learned from their mistakes in design.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a few different kinds over the years and I agree...some suck. Wait for Hack to prove me wrong though, probably husky for my luck.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Both Stanley and Dewalt make the Fatmax style organizers with metal latches.

The non-fat max often have plastic handles, like the shallow 25 compartment organizer that Mech posted. But the mid size organizer that I posted with the straps has the worst latches, they are just ridged plastic, no hinge, and they both snapped off already.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Hack, in the last trophy thread I posted some links for van shelving. One was pretty sweet and it holds those tackle boxes. You seen em?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Milwaukee makes nice boxes as well. That's what I switched over to. IMO much more durable than the Stanley/Dewalt.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> Hack, in the last trophy thread I posted some links for van shelving. One was pretty sweet and it holds those tackle boxes. You seen em?


Yeah, one of the American Van stores is near me, I used all of their stuff to outfit my van.

They have a few different shelving units to hold organizers, but those organizers that they use are very small, I don't like them. Normal organizers don't fit on their shelving units.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> Milwaukee makes nice boxes as well. That's what I switched over to. IMO much more durable than the Stanley/Dewalt.


IMO the Milwaukee were no better than the FatMax Stanley or Dewalt. They are better than the normal line, tho.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Palm said:


> Does anyone find it works better to keep large organizers arranged by part, with mostly empty, smaller organizers for tasks to be loaded as needed?
> 
> That way, when you're looking for inventory to replenish, the rare bits running low in the task organizer don't distract you from the more common items.


That's more the way I do it. There's too many different tasks with different supplies to keep it all together. I also get pissed when I run around buying more of something then find out I had more on the truck in a different spot. 

When I get the tote box set up, I try to have materials, small parts, and tools all in there.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> That's more the way I do it. There's too many different tasks with different supplies to keep it all together. I also get pissed when I run around buying more of something then find out I had more on the truck in a different spot.
> 
> When I get the tote box set up, I try to have materials, small parts, and tools all in there.


That's pretty much why I don't use organizers all that much, other than for panel changes, strapping stuff, and the occasional old light.

I found myself carrying a heavy organizer into every job and only using a few little things from it, but needing other stuff that was still on the van.

I found it easier just to get what I need for each job and load it into a tray. I use small containers that came out of an organizer to put stuff like screws and wirenuts into inside of the tray. I can pull all of that small material I will need right off of the van shelf since it's all in open bins, then after the job is done I can throw the extra back into the bins.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> That's pretty much why I don't use organizers all that much, other than for panel changes, strapping stuff, and the occasional old light.
> 
> I found myself carrying a heavy organizer into every job and only using a few little things from it, but needing other stuff that was still on the van.
> 
> I found it easier just to get what I need for each job and load it into a tray. I use small containers that came out of an organizer to put stuff like screws and wirenuts into inside of the tray. I can pull all of that small material I will need right off of the van shelf since it's all in open bins, then after the job is done I can throw the extra back into the bins.


My biggest problem with parts storage is leftovers. The tightwad kicks in and I can't throw away four bits of stamped metal that cost me $8 but I won't use for the next seven or seventeen years. I have about nine zillion of these kind of things in boxes, jars, buckets, baggies, etc. I spend several weeks accumulated time a year shuffling them around the premises. 

If I do throw away some of this crap, it is like a magic Indian rain dance, a job will come in within two weeks that I have to buy more of whatever I tossed.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> My biggest problem with parts storage is leftovers. The tightwad kicks in and I can't throw away four bits of stamped metal that cost me $8 but I won't use for the next seven or seventeen years. I have about nine zillion of these kind of things in boxes, jars, buckets, baggies, etc. I spend several weeks accumulated time a year shuffling them around the premises.
> 
> If I do throw away some of this crap, it is like a magic Indian rain dance, a job will come in within two weeks that I have to buy more of whatever I tossed.


What, exactly, are you talking about? What kind of leftover material? 

I don't think I have this problem, but it's still early so my mind can't visualize much right now. The only thing I can think of is those threaded KO seals that come with outdoor boxes. I've kept about 5 of each size and now I throw away all the new ones that I get.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I use Nalgene screw tops for a lot of things. I only take onto the job what I need. For smaller items, I have small, compartmentalized boxes I get from the fastener store.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, one of the American Van stores is near me, I used all of their stuff to outfit my van.
> 
> They have a few different shelving units to hold organizers, but those organizers that they use are very small, I don't like them. Normal organizers don't fit on their shelving units.


I'm glad you had this info to share before I make purchases. Thank you!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Inside of my service tray, which is what I bring with me everywhere at all times, I have a small CadWeld box filled with material:

View attachment 87785


I was doing an inventory here, I replenished some of the stuff after taking this picture.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Inside of my service tray, which is what I bring with me everywhere at all times, I have a small CadWeld box filled with material:
> 
> View attachment 87785
> 
> ...


To bad it doesn't look like that when back in the Cadwell box! [emoji3] 
I used a Cadwell box for my drill bits, uni bits etc.They're sturdy little boxes. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> I use Nalgene screw tops for a lot of things. I only take onto the job what I need. For smaller items, I have small, compartmentalized boxes I get from the fastener store.


Hey 99, do you still use the grab and go?
It looked nice for trimming out. The only problem I may have had with it is that you have to open it to grab tools. 


Majewski said:


> I'm glad you had this info to share before I make purchases. Thank you!



Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> To bad it doesn't look like that when back in the Cadwell box! [emoji3]
> I usedifferent a Cadwell box for my drill bits, uni bits etc.They're sturdy little boxes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, it does take some digging, but it's always easier than going back out to the truck! :thumbup:

I usually dump half of the contents into the lid so I only have to dig thru half of it at once :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> That's pretty much why I don't use organizers all that much, other than for panel changes, strapping stuff, and the occasional old light.
> 
> I found myself carrying a heavy organizer into every job and only using a few little things from it, but needing other stuff that was still on the van.
> 
> I found it easier just to get what I need for each job and load it into a tray. I use small containers that came out of an organizer to put stuff like screws and wirenuts into inside of the tray. I can pull all of that small material I will need right off of the van shelf since it's all in open bins, then after the job is done I can throw the extra back into the bins.


That's kinda my philosophy. It's a good day when the only thing I take back to the truck at the end of the job is my tools and no unused material.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> What, exactly, are you talking about? What kind of leftover material?


Perfect example for you. To date it, these are from the last non-flat-screen TVs. It was a real adventure, I had to hang old style big-screen TVs from the ceiling in a store. I attached the mounts to the bar joists under the roof and ran pipe through the drop ceiling to the mounts 12' below. 

One spot they wanted a TV was past the last bar joist so I had to hang the TV cantilevered on this special 3" strut they make. I had to buy the 3" square U-bolt clamps to secure the strut to the flanges of the bar joists. It was a masterpiece, did the whole job without an extra pair of hands or a lift. I had a special chain hoist to lift the TVs. 

I had a few extras left over at the end of the job, and a little double tall strut. 

I used the strut before too long, no waste there. I will probably have the extra clamps until I die. Unless I throw them out next week, in which case I'll soon receive a call to hang gun safes from a ceiling or something.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

zac said:


> Hey 99, do you still use the grab and go?
> It looked nice for trimming out. The only problem I may have had with it is that you have to open it to grab tools.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have grab and go down to a science  .


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Hahaha Murphy's law always has a word to say after material is discarded!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Perfect example for you. To date it, these are from the last non-flat-screen TVs. It was a real adventure, I had to hang old style big-screen TVs from the ceiling in a store. I attached the mounts to the bar joists under the roof and ran pipe through the drop ceiling to the mounts 12' below.
> 
> One spot they wanted a TV was past the last bar joist so I had to hang the TV cantilevered on this special 3" strut they make. I had to buy the 3" square U-bolt clamps to secure the strut to the flanges of the bar joists. It was a masterpiece, did the whole job without an extra pair of hands or a lift. I had a special chain hoist to lift the TVs.
> 
> ...


I see. Stuff like that I will often return because I know I will never use it. Or if I can't return it I will just throw it out because it's not worth the effects on my OCD :thumbsup:

EDIT: I don't know why, but I always confuse zac with splatz. I think they are the same person :thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I see. Stuff like that I will often return because I know I will never use it. Or if I can't return it I will just throw it out because it's not worth the effects on my OCD :thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT: I don't know why, but I always confuse zac with splatz. I think they are the same person :thumbup:


I have buckets of junk in my shop. I'm too lazy to sift through them and end up buying more  .


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

If we all pooled our buckets together we could start a sh!


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I've been going through the shop and tossing stuff out because I was tired of seeing buckets stuffed everywhere. Hauled a load off to the scrap yard last weekend and still need to make a couple of trips to the dump.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Majewski said:


> If we all pooled our buckets together we could start a sh!


Do we start with a bucket list? :laughing:

Actually, a bucket list isn't on my bucket list...


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Inside of my service tray, which is what I bring with me everywhere at all times, I have a small CadWeld box filled with material:
> 
> View attachment 87785
> 
> ...


Why do you carry a keyboard with your parts?:001_huh:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

99cents said:


> Do we start with a bucket list? :laughing:
> 
> Actually, a bucket list isn't on my bucket list...


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha yes.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A Little Short said:


> Why do you carry a keyboard with your parts?:001_huh:


And Phillips screws. The only place to store Phillips screws is the dumpster.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I keep keyboards with me everywhere! The Philips screws are probably for fastening said keyboard to any work areas!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I've been sitting on about twenty cases of each size Oz-Gedney compression emt couplings and connectors from 1''- 2 1/2'' since early 1990's. Threw away 4 times as many after finally moving from my old warehouse and kept them. The stash never goes away like I expected it would and that is some shelf space I could really use, but ..... I am sure if I toss these ones, next month after I will land a job calling for insulated throat compression steel connectors and couplings........


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Phillips screws are fine when using an impact gun, which is all I use anymore.


----------

